# Интергемилигаментэктомия L5-S1 слева, удаление выпавшей грыжи диска L5-S1



## мурашка (9 Апр 2011)

Моему мужу сделали операцию. Дали на руки выписку. " Интергемилигаментэктомия L5-S1 слева, удаление выпавшей грыжи диска L5-S1 . Послеоперационный период без осложнений. Заживление раны первичным натяжением. Швы сняты". Мне хотелось  узнать - ему что  удалили диск или часть диска, или только грыжу. Имплантантов вроде бы не ставили. Можно ли ему потом делать МРТ. Заранее спасибо за ответ


----------



## kuhtik (9 Апр 2011)

Сразу говорю, я - не доктор, я - прооперированый товарищ
Судя по тому, что вы описали - удалили грыжу. МРТ, конечно, можно делать. Ну, сейчас, наверное, смысла нет,  месяца два-три отёк будет сходить, на месте операции. А потом - даже нужно!
Поправляйтесь!


----------



## мурашка (10 Апр 2011)

Спасибо большое.


----------



## мурашка (5 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте. У нас 14 июня будет  3 месяца после операции. Болей нет. Сидит нормально. Только если долго  то появляется дискомфорт в поясничной области . Но меня интересует вот , что. Когда он сидит, все равно на чем,  то у него такое ощущение  что как на табурете. и. извиняюсь зад жесткий. 
Это нормально или нет?


----------

